# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Πρωτοπόρος XV [Protoporos ΧV]

## Espresso Venezia

Όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα, ο κ. Τσώκος _"μόνο λίγο καιρό ξαποσταίνει και ξανά προς νέους ...Πρωτοπόρους τραβά"_ !!!

Λίγους μόλις μήνες από την καθέλκυση των XIV (14) και XII (12), και την πώληση του δεύτερου στην Τανζανία, εκτός από την κατασκευή του ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XI (11) στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, ξεκίνησε και η κατασκευή του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XV_ (15) στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου του Περάματος.

IMG_0261.jpg
_Πέραμα - 13/10/2018_

----------


## leo85

Καλορίζικος και καλά τελειώματα να έχει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Με ταχύτατους ρυθμούς προχωρούν οι εργασίες κατασκευής του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XV_ (15), όπως μπορούμε να δούμε σε σημερινές φωτό μέσα από το ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου.

IMG_0034.jpg__IMG_0031.jpg__IMG_0028.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/10/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε την πρόοδο των εργασιών στην κατασκευή του 15ου ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου.

IMG_0073.jpg
_Πέραμα - 23/12/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σήμερα που ο Παντελής μας έδειξε το _SEA STAR I_ (πρώην ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XII) στην Ζανζιβάρη,




> Το Sea Star 1 κάνοντας σβούρες στην Ζανζιβάρη, τρελαίνοντας τον κόσμο ...που δεν ήξερε από τέτοια κόλπα.


εντελώς συμπτωματικά έμαθα το μεσημέρι στο Πέραμα και για ποιόν λόγο περιλαμβάνεται το *Ι* (αρίθμηση) στο όνομα του !!!  Και αυτός δεν είναι άλλος από το ότι το πλοίο πρόκειται στο εγγύς μέλλον να αποκτήσει και αδελφό ως παρέα στην μακρινή Ζανζιβάρη !!! Σύμφωνα με πολύ καλές μου πληροφορίες το υπό κατασκευή _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ V_ έχει ήδη πουληθεί στους ίδιους πλοιοκτήτες στην Τανζανία !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε πως προχωρούν οι εργασίες κατασκευής του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XV_ (15) στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου. Η υπερκατασκευή έχει πλέον ψηλώσει αρκετά, ενώ μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε και το ανάγλυφα σχηματισμένο όνομα του.

IMG_0102.jpg__IMG_0108.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Αφοι Κανέλλου - 26/01/2019_

----------


## leo85

Η εργασίες του Πρωτοπόρου xv προχωρούν με την τοποθέτηση της γέφυρας,στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου.

ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-XV-11-2-2019.jpg 

11-2-2019.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ενάμισι μήνα μετά, ας δούμε την πρόοδο των εργασιών κατασκευής του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XV_ (15) στο ναυπηγείο των αδελφών Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0011.jpg
_Πέραμα - 30/03/2019_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόοδος των εργασιών κατασκευής του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XV_ (15) στο ναυπηγείο των αδελφών Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0153.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/05/2019_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά την καθέλκυση του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΧΙ_ την περασμένη εβδομάδα στο ναυπηγείο _Ατσαλάκη_, και το _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XV_ φαίνεται να βρίσκεται κοντά στην ολοκλήρωση του στο ναυπηγείο _Κανέλλου_. Λογικά λοιπόν μέσα στο καλοκαίρι θα έχουμε ακόμα μία .....Πρωτοποριακή καθέλκυση !!! 

IMG_0137.jpg
_Πέραμα - 29/06/2019_

----------


## leo85

Πρόοδός εργασιών του Πρωτοπόρου XV στο ναυπηγείο Αφοί Κανέλλου.

ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-XV-24-8-2019-01-.jpg

24-08-2019 Πέραμα.

----------


## fantasia

PROTOPOROS XV

----------


## leo85

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την πρόσκληση,να ευχηθώ και εγώ με την σειρά μου να είναι καλότυχο και καλορίζικο.
Θα είναι χαρά μου να παραβρεθώ σε ακόμη μια καθέλκυση ενός από τα πλοία της εταιρίας σας.

ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-XV-18-9-2019-01.jpg
*
Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου*

----------


## manolisfissas

Άλλη μια καθέλκυση πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα (21/09/2019) στο Πέραμα στα ναυπηγεία _Αφοί Κανέλλου_ με πρωταγωνιστεί το υπέροχο ΠΡΩΤΟΠΌΡΟΣ XV (15).
Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω την εταιρία που μας που μας προσκάλεσε μέσα από το forum μας.


ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-XV-21-09-2019-01.jpg ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-XV-21-09-2019-02.jpg
_Πέραμα - 21/09/2019 

_Συνέχεια στο από κάτω ποστ

----------


## manolisfissas

Συνέχεια προηγούμενου ποστ


Με την βοήθεια των Ρ/Κ ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ 2 & ΑΛΕΞΑΝΤΕΡ 3 το Πρωτοπόρος XV (15) βρέθηκε για πρώτη φόρα σε επαφή με το υγρό του στοιχείο.

ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ-2-21-09-2019.jpg ΑΛΕΞΑΝΤΕΡ-3-21-09-2019-01.jpg 

ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-XV-21-09-2019-03.jpg ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ-XV-21-09-2019-04.jpg
_Πέραμα - 21/09/2019

_Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο

----------


## leo85

¶νοιξε το ΑΙΣ του και έκανε το πρώτο του δοκιμαστικό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου από χθες λένε ότι πουλήθηκε. Δεν ξέρω ακόμη που?

----------


## dedaferries

έχεις δίκιο μάλλον πουλήθηκε αυτό και το XI αλλά από ότι ακούγεται πουλήθηκαν πάρα πολλή χαμηλά λόγω οικονομικών δυσκολιών-χρεών.

----------

